# [MariaDB et/ou Qt/KDE] Problème de support de MariaDB / Qt

## Fistons

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis que je suis passé a mariadb-5.1.53, j'ai quelques soucis avec kde. 

En effet, amarok 2.4 refuse de se compiler et me sors ceci:

```
/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.2/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: libmysqlclient.so.16, needed by ../lib/libamaroklib.so.1.0.0, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)

../lib/libamaroklib.so.1.0.0: undefined reference to `mysql_real_connect@libmysqlclient_16'

../lib/libamaroklib.so.1.0.0: undefined reference to `mysql_server_init@libmysqlclient_16'

../lib/libamaroklib.so.1.0.0: undefined reference to `mysql_close@libmysqlclient_16'

../lib/libamaroklib.so.1.0.0: undefined reference to `mysql_init@libmysqlclient_16'

collect2: ld a retourné 1 code d'état d'exécution
```

Et akonadi ne veut pas se lancer en arguant ceci:

```
The QtSQL driver 'QMYSQL' is required by your current Akonadi server configuration.

The following drivers are installed: QSQLITE, QSQLITE3.

Make sure the required driver is installed.
```

Alors que qt-sql est compilé avec les use flags suivants:

```
USE="exceptions iconv mysql qt3support sqlite (-aqua) -debug (-firebird) -freetds -odbc -pch -postgres"
```

J'ai eu beau faire des revdep-rebuild dans tous les sens, rien n'y fait.

J'utilise les overlays mysql et kde.

Quelqu'un a t'il une idée de ce qu'il peut se passer?

Merci beaucoup

----------

